# Squealing Belt?



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Could be, or a bad bearing in one of the belt driven components. Open the hood with it running and take a look at all the pulleys. One may have an obvious “wobble” in it, sometimes not so obvious. No alternator issues or anything like that? Something that may suggest one of those belt driven components is bad?

You can always swap out the belt and tensioner and see if it goes away, seems a bit too new for
a bad belt by todays standards though. How many miles?

yes, the belt is on the passenger side


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Squeal, chirp, or whistle? Does it do it at an idle? Turn the AC off and see if that changes it.

squeal is likely a bearing making noise or the belt but unless the tensioner has failed the belt should be fine. You can easily get 150,000 miles from a serpentine belt.

A chirp or whistle is probably NOT a belt. Recently I had a whistle/chirp in our 2011 and it was loose spark plugs. #2 and #3 were loose


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If the belts squealing, the belt itself is probably shot from slipping by now. But you’d need to find the root cause first.

I’m pretty sure the belt tensioner on mine needs to be replaced. It’s bobbing around a bit and chirps at idle.


----------

